# Fische 'zwischenlagern'



## Teichforum.info (24. Aug. 2003)

Moin, moin aus dem hohen Norden!

Nun hats mich doch erwischt: Folienteich hat ein Leck. Nein, kein Kapallareffekt. Nein, keine Verdunstung - das habe ich im Griff gehabt in den letzten Wochen (Dazu noch in den nächsten Tagen ein Beitrag - Hallo Stefan - ja ich ich habe es nicht vergessen was Du mir im Mai geschrieben hast - war nur absolut keine Zeit - darum auch nicht hier im Forum gewesen      ).
Seit knapp 2 Wochen verliert der Teich (ca. 3500 Ltr) täglich Wasser. Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem der zweitweiligen Aussiedlung meiner Fische (ein paar kleine Kois, Goldfische, Shumbubkins, jede Menge __ Moderlieschen - die waren wie die Karnickel dieses Jahr - und ein paar kleine Jungfische). Da ich damit noch nicht viel Erfahrung habe, wollte ich warten bis das Wasser etwas kühler ist, die Jungfische noch etwas gewchsen sind (mein Gott da sind aber einige schon gross geworden) und dann das Wasser absickern lassen bis ich den Riss / das Loch gefunden habe.

Fragen dazu:
Wohin Fische (und __ Schnecken) sicherlich für einige Tage. Idee: Ich habe drei leere Regentonnen (gereinigt) mit zusammen ca. 700 Liter.
Dann: Abwarten wie oben oder jetzt gleich? 
Ich denke die Pflanzen würden schon ein paar Tage mit wenig Wasser überstehen.
Und.... und... - Vorschläge gern gehört.

Im übrigen soll das ohnehin nur zur Rettung jetzt sein, im Frühjahr werde ich dann einige Fehler am Teich korrigieren und vielleicht etwas umbauen.

Danke im voraus.

Holger


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Sep. 2003)

Booooaaaaeiiiihh,   
die Resonanz erschlägt mich ja glatt. Okay bin jetzt doch schon weiter. Sprich ich muss akut etwas unternehmen, da das Wasser doch schneller entfleucht    als gehofft und das dauernde Auffüllen nervt. Da ich eine "Staustufe" nach der anderen abgewartet habe und immer wieder zeitweiligen Stop bemerkte, denke ich an einen Riss im Bodenbereich oder eine gerissene Schweissnaht die sich sporadisch mit Dreck zusetzen. Also Fische umsiedeln, damit das Wasser ablaufen kann. Da inzwischen ohnehin mehr Frischwasser im Teich durch das regelmässige Auffüllen lasse ich jetzt durchsacken. Die Fische will ich in den nächsten Tagen umsetzen, ich habe im Keller noch ein defektes Kinder-Planschbecken gefunden. Den Riss darin habe ich mit Kleber so dicht bekommen, dass er zumindest bei Stillstand des Beckens (okay die Fische - aber die veranstalten nicht annähernd so viel Aufruhr wie mein Sohn und seine Freunde) hält. Da ich nicht alle Wasser aus dem Teich abpumpen kann: Soll ich das Frischwasser aufbereiten? Oder was meint ihr?
Danke
Holger


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Holger,

sorry, war krank. Und irgendwie ist die derzeitige Ruhe in allen Foren anzutreffen. Geht vorbei, denke ich.

Ich denke, es ist wichtig, die Fische so kurz wie möglich umzusiedeln. Wenn Du also mit der Sache beginnst, solltest Du Deinen Teich auch so schnell wie möglich reparieren und fertigstellen. Ich schlage vor, mindestens einen guten Teil des Teichwassers zu verwenden und das Planschbecken nicht in der prallen Sonne zu platzieren (Dir ist klar, dass Du ein erhebliches Problem bekommst, wenn das Folienbecken wieder reissen sollte ?). Wenn Du noch die eine oder andere Wasserpflanze ins Becken packen kannst (insbesondere Unterwasserpflanze) und / oder sonstige Versteckmöglichkeiten bietest, kannst Du Dir überlegen, ob Du noch einen Teichbelüfter ins Becken hängst (ist empfehlenswert) - eine weitere Aufbereitung des Wassers würde ich dann nicht für erforderlich halten. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,
erst mal gute Besserung!  nceldoc: 
Also das Folienbecken hält, da steht seit Sonntag testweise Wasser drin.
Das schmeisse ich wieder raus und pumpe dann Teichwasser um.
Danke,
Holger
 :__ wein:


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

Leider kann ich nicht viel dazu beitragen, aba eine Frage habe ich.
Wie viel Wasserverlust ist eigentlich bei Verdunstung in der jetzigen Jahreszeit zu berücksichtigen?????


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen sehr wenig: Lasse es in der heissesten Zeit (Luft >>40 Grad, Wasser >30 Grad) einmal 2-3 cm pro Woche gewesen sein. Wenn es mehr wurde, habe ich mit einigem Suchen IMMER einen "Docht" oder gar ein Leck (genauer gesagt: Einen durch die Wurzeln heruntergedrückten Rand des Bachlaufes) gefunden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan, hallo Reiner, hallo Lars!
Ich möchte meinen beiden Vorrednern doch widersprechen.  
In der Nachbarschaft haben wir hier einige Teiche von denen ich u.a. meinen (Folie ca. 3500 Ltr.), dann den meines Schwiegervaters (GFK - ca. 900 Ltr.) und den des unmittelbaren Nachbarn (2 verbundene GFK zusa. ca. 5000 Ltr.) direkt einsehen kann. Bei den beiden letzgenannten kann ich definitiv Baufehler ausschliessen - liegt in der Natur der Sache. Aber selbst hier in der Norddeutschen Tiefebene hatten wir locker dauerhaft die 30 Grad - Grenze geknackt und da konnte man schon dabei zusehen wie der Wasserspiegel binnen 2-3 Tagen zurückging. Und nicht nur um Millimeter. Auch habe ich festgestellt, dass starker Wind das Wasser im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes raussaugt. Mein Neffe hat in 20 km Entfernung einer kleinen Folienteich mit ungefähr 10000 Liter und meinte nur, dass er bei jeder Filterreinigung alle paar Tage eigentlich den Gartenschlauch reinhalten konnte. Unabhängig vom Verlust im Filterbehälter.  :gruebel: 
Also scheint mir das Problem doch etwas grösser zu sein. Und darum ist mir mein Wasserverlust auch erst vor ungefähr 2 Wochen aufgefallen, als die Temperaturen dann doch sturzartig runtergingen.
Gruß
Holger
 :fisch:


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

*Wasserverlust*

Hallo all
Das mit der Wasserverdunstung kann man nicht verallgemeinern (2 bis 3 cm)
Verdunstung ist nicht abhängig vom m³  Inhalt, sondern von der m² Fläche
Und vom Wind, von der Luft bzw Wassertemperatur, ist ein Bachlauf angeschlossen,
trockener Wind saugt Wasser wie ein Schwamm auf, Sonneneinstrahlung,
viel oder wenig Pflanzen (verdunsten auch Wasser)
Zum Beispiel, wenn das Wasser am Morgen wärmer als die Luft ist, dann kann man 
über dem Teich Nebelschaden ziehen sehen.Luftdruckschwankungen.Allso man sieht 
Wenn ein Teich mit 20m² Oberfläche im Frankfurter Stadtgebiet pro Woche ca 2cm verliert, so kann 
ein Teich mit gleicher Oberfläche an der Ostseeküste durchaus das doppelte an Wasser 
verlieren.Deswegen sollte man vorsichtig sein gleich zusagen das liegt an Baufehlern. 

Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Reiner,
ich möchte keinesfalls Deine Erfahrung in Frage stellen.   :respekt: 
Nur, in allen genannten Teichen gibt es nichts derartiges. Von meinem möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt nicht reden, bevor ich das Leck nicht gefunden habe. :lupe: Aber weder mein Nachbar noch mein Schwiegervater haben irgendwelche Gerätschaften etc. am Teich und auch keine den Teich anzapfenden Pflanzen.
Irgendwohin muss das kostbare Nass ja entfleuchen, oder? Und wir haben auch keine Wildtiere oder so :schaf: die des Nachts unsere Teiche als Tränke benutzen. Da würde meine Alarmanlage ja sonst minütlich anspringen.
Gruß
Holger
 :fisch:


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

richtig ist sicher, dass die Verdunstung von der Oberfläche und nicht vom Volumen abhängig ist. Deshalb haben weder Reiner noch ich irgend einen Bezug zum Volumen hergestellt. 

Ich nehme an, dass es nirgendwo in Deutschland so lange so heiss bei so geringer Luftfeuchtigkeit gewesen ist wie hier. Und zwar mit grossem Abstand nicht. Auch über Wind und Sturm habe ich aus Deutschland nichts vergleichbares gehört. Ihr werdet auch nicht viele Wochen lang morgens noch 27 Grad gemessen haben. Wenn Ihr einen Teich in prallerer Sonne und mit mehr Pflanzen kennt als meinen, so stellt mal ein Pic ein. 2 bis 3 cm Wasserverlust sind pro Quadratmeter und Woche immerhin 20 bis 30 Liter !

Ich will Euch Eure Überzeugung nicht nehmen, aber wer mehr Wasser verliert, tut gut daran, sich selbstkritisch nach Dochten oder den von Reiner erwähnten Baufehlern umzusehen. Dafür spricht einfach die Wahrscheinlichkeit. Wenn man dennoch nichts findet, so mögen ganz besondere Umstände vorgelegen haben, auch wenn ich diese nicht nachvollziehen kann. Ich bin selbst immer davon ausgegangen, dass bei mir kein Dochteffekt aufgetreten sein kann und kein Baufehler vorliegt - bis ich jetzt die Augen nicht mehr verschliessen konnte: Bei ansonsten total verbranntem Rasen zog sich ein schmaler grüner Streifen um den Teichrand herum... Nachdem dieser aber auch verbrannt war, musste ich auch nur noch die genannten, geringen Mengen nachfüllen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann nur das bestätigen was Reiner und Stefan geschrieben haben.

Mein Teich liegt auch den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, desweiteren habe ich einen kleinen Wasserfall (ca. 1 m hoch) dabei.

Mein Wasserverlust lag aber mit Sicherheit bei nicht mehr als 3 cm pro Woche. Ich hatte eigentlich mit erheblich mehr gerechnet und war daher positiv überrascht.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)




----------

